# CIPLE Portuguese Language Exam?



## alyssabianca65 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello!

I recently took the CIPLE (A2/elementary level) Portuguese language exam in order to fulfill my final qualification for Portuguese dual citizenship. I was wondering if anyone out there has taken the test outside of portugal (I took it in Newark, NJ), and if so, how long did it take to get your results and how well did you do? 

Thanks!
Alyssa


----------



## Psauceda (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi Alyssa,

I see your post is a couple of years old, so I am wondering how the CIPLE exam turned out for you and how long it took you to get results. 
I am currently going through the same process, having taken my CIPLE on May 29, 2018 at the consulate in Boston. It is now July 2, 2018 and I'm getting anxious. 
I hope you're proudly a dual citizen at this point!


----------

